# ASME B31.3 Process Piping 2014



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 أبريل 2015)

Book : ASME B31.3 Process Piping 2014 .:::.

The Link : http://www.mediafire.com/download/vt2lw3kbqaq7wgp/A.S.M.E+B.3.1.3+-+2014.pdf

Size : 3.54 MB


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 أبريل 2015)

[h=2]شرح -- asme 31.3[/h]http://www.chempute.com/anonftp/pub/pdb313lite.pdf​

​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 أبريل 2015)

http://www.academia.edu/8301547/Prac...ng_1997_CD-ROM


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 أبريل 2015)

http://www.academia.edu/6568446/ASME_B31.3_Process_Piping_Course_ASME_B31.3_Process_Piping


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 أبريل 2015)




----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (30 أبريل 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله بك


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (5 يونيو 2015)

سيد صلاح الصاوى قال:


> *شرح -- asme 31.3*
> 
> http://www.chempute.com/anonftp/pub/pdb313lite.pdf​
> 
> ​



casti الحقيقية من افضل الكتب اللي انا قريتها تسلم ايدك


----------



## the Quality (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد2371982 (22 يوليو 2015)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------

